# Giant African Land Snails



## Lu_x85

For a very long time I've wanted to get some Giant African Land Snails and a couple of weeks ago I got myself these two little beauties! 

They've grown a lot in 2 weeks! I'll be moving them to a slightly larger habitat later today. 

When they've grown on a little bit more they'll be coming to work with me and I'll teach my class all about them!


----------



## ColleenT

How big will they get?


----------



## Maro2Bear

Interesting snails. Do they easily reproduce? How, where did you get them...pretty interesting.


----------



## dmmj

are those the ones that eat drywall and concrete?


----------



## Lu_x85

ColleenT said:


> How big will they get?



I've attached a picture of one of the breeders snails which is 6 months old, so close to fully grown. 

I got these guys from a reptile store near me and one of the store assistance breeds them. These ones are albino.


----------



## Lu_x85

Maro2Bear said:


> Interesting snails. Do they easily reproduce? How, where did you get them...pretty interesting.



They can produce over 100 eggs in a batch and can breed frequently so one snail could produce many hundreds of offspring in their lifetime. They usually live approximately 5 years in captivity but have been known to reach 10 years on the odd occasion! 

These came from a local reptile store in Nottingham, UK.


----------



## Lu_x85

My mum mentioned this to me today. Someone has clearly released some in America (I've forgotten where exactly) but my mum saw it on the news and she said they had been causing serious damage as they breed so quickly and are chewing on the cement that makes up foundations of homes to get the calcium.

I will likely breed a few from mine but I will have to freeze the majority of eggs and then dispose of them appropriately. Much as it breaks my heart I wouldn't want to risk causing harm to the ecosystem and equally wouldn't want any to go to people who would be irresponsible.


----------



## MPRC

GALS are illegal in the states, but they are so darn neat!


----------



## dmmj

do they not also have parasites in them that makes them inedible?


----------



## Lu_x85

dmmj said:


> do they not also have parasites in them that makes them inedible?


 Some wild caught ones do have worms but you can worm them by feeding crushed and soaked hemp seeds. 

Tiger snails are actually a delicacy in parts of Africa and there are far fewer in the wild due to this.


----------



## Lu_x85

Thought I'd update this post to show how much my two reticulata have grown since October. This is them a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## TortsNTurtles

These snails are awesome!


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yes agree, they really are pretty awesome. Thanks for the updated pix.


----------



## Lu_x85

I'm fascinated by them! 

My retics grow very quickly but my tiger snails are much slower growing. I took on an albino tiger and her shell condition was awful from poor diet and not having her humidity and temperature controlled. But I'm pleased to say with the correct care I've managed to get some amazing new shell growth going from her and you can certainly spot the difference! 
This is Luna-


----------



## Maro2Bear

Nice, thanks!


----------



## MPRC

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Lu_x85

Thought I'd share an image of Myrtle- she is my light skinned tiger (although she may darken up as she grows). She has grown fairly quickly for a tiger snail. I'll post pictures of her again in a few months to show the difference. 

And the larger snail, is currently the biggest of my lot. This is Hagrid, he's a dark skinned tiger and is one of the most curious Snails, he likes to have a good look around!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Lu_x85 said:


> I took on an albino tiger and her shell condition was awful from poor diet and not having her humidity and temperature controlled. But I'm pleased to say with the correct care I've managed to get some amazing new shell growth going


Seems so much like an echo from tortoise husbandry and rescue.


----------



## ColleenT

do they ever nibble on you?


----------



## Lu_x85

ColleenT said:


> do they ever nibble on you?


They gently rasp but it's not really noticeable


----------



## Pearly

Lu_x85 said:


> I'm fascinated by them!
> 
> My retics grow very quickly but my tiger snails are much slower growing. I took on an albino tiger and her shell condition was awful from poor diet and not having her humidity and temperature controlled. But I'm pleased to say with the correct care I've managed to get some amazing new shell growth going from her and you can certainly spot the difference!
> This is Luna-
> View attachment 197131
> View attachment 197132


Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Greta16

So awesome! I love them!


----------



## Pearly

How are your African Beauties? I would totally have a couple like yours, not to breed and not to release (God forbid) but just to have and to keep. What is their set up? Do you keep them together? In a terrarium? How big?


----------

